# Clematis



## cpt.nemo (18. Juli 2010)

Ich war heute mal mit dem Photo unterwegs im Garten


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Servus Münchnerkindl 

Schön ist deine Clematis 

Sind die Fotos aktuell , denn meine 3 blühen schon länger nimmer  ... stehen aber auch sehr schattig :beten

Kennst den Link schon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Ich finde die Multiblue am besten, ist meine Lieblingssorte 

Helmut, meine blühen fast bis in den Spätherbst. Vielleicht hast Du ja eine frühblühende Sorte ? Ich dünge meist im Frühjahr mit Fledermaus AA.


----------



## cpt.nemo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Die Bilder sind ganz aktuell.
Gestern gemacht. Die Multiblue hat noch ganz viele Knospen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo Brigitte,
unsere Mulitblue hat im Juni geblüht - hoffe auf eine Nachblüte.
2 weitere Clemis wollen erst noch blühen, u.a. die "Josephine".
Hier mal ein paar Bilder derer, die bereits geblüht haben in diesem Jahr:

Francis Ravis
 

Multi Blue
 

Rebecca
 

Wada Primrose
 

leider unbekannt
 

Derzeit blüht die Daniel Deronda


----------



## idefix--211 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo,

eine Multi-Blue haben wir auch seit diesem Frühjahr. Sie hat auch gleich brav geblüht 

   
Mich fasziniert vor allem, dass die Staubblätter noch wochenlang als Schmuck dienen, nachdem die eigentlichen Blütenblätter schon längst abgefallen sind.



@Eva-Maria
Deine Unbekannte müsste eine Clematis alpina sein. klick
Die haben wir auch hier, sie blüht noch nicht, aber massig Knospen sind dran, ich freue mich schon auf die Blüten.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo Evi,
herzlichen Dank für den link - 100%iger Treffer!
Alpina heißt die Schöne also, klasse - danke!


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo.

Die Bilder von Brigitte regten mich dazu an, auch mal mit der Kamera unsere Clematis zu dokumentieren.

Leider unbekannt und im Frühjahr von mir fälschlicher Weise zurückgeschnitten. 
    
Dankbarer Weise kam er um so kräftiger wieder.

C.viticella "Betty Corning" - sie teilt sich die Rankhilfe an den Mülltonnen mit der Ramblerrose "Pauls Himalaya Musk" und ist auch schon fast verblüht. 
  

C.jouiniena "Praecox" - er wird leider nicht so hoch wie gehoft und schaut vor der Scheune und der Rose "New Dawn" etwas merkwürdig aus. 
 

Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach robusten, pfegeleichten und duftenden Pflanzen. Kennt jemand von Euch noch ein paar empfehlenswerte Clematis? Gerne spät blühend aber bitte ohne "Welkeprobleme". :?
Sie dürfen gern etwas zum Wuchern neigen...


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Ich habe auch gedacht, dass meine Clematis von der Welke befallen ist, sie wurde unten ziemlich braun un die Blätter vertrockneten, bis auf die oberen 2 Blattpaare. Und dann plötzlich trieb sie wieder neu aus! Da fiel mir doch ein Stein vom Herzen. Was könnte das denn gewesen sein? Wassermangel jedenfalls nicht .


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo Annett,
"Polish Spirit" ist eine sehr, sehr blüh- und wuchsfreudige Clemi - hoffe, Du hast genug Platz für sie


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*

Hallo Eva-Maria
Du bist mir zuvorgekommen. Die wollte ich auch grade empfehlen. Ist auch bei meinen Bildern dabei. Die hat sich richtig schön den Zaun
hochgerankt in kürzester Zeit und viele kleine Blüten bekommen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Clematis*



wow, sind eure clematis (oder heisst es clematisse?  ) teilweise schön groß! 

ich habe meine alle erst letzten herbst, bzw. dieses frühjahr gepflanzt, da dauert es noch ,bis ich solche blütenträume habe. 

die beiden alpinas white swan & imke habe ich seitlich ans insektenhotel gepflanzt, sie sollen dann "durcheinander wachsen", sind aber schon lange verblüht...

   

mein absoluter liebling mikelite 

 

tangutica corry

 

die farbe von "blue river" hatte ich mir zwar etwas intensiver vorgestellt, aber dafür wächst sie prima und blüht fürs erste jahr auch schon fleissig!


----------

